# Glenfield model 25 bolt action



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Bought this when I was 16 in 1973. Killed a lot squirrels back in the day. I would like to just put a very inexpensive scope on for my onslaught of chip monks. Nothing fancy , 30 yards or less. I've never used a scope. Went to a shotgun for small game. Can someone give a few opinions. I'll be ordering from amazon. Thanks.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Try a peep sight instead

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?userSearchQuery=peep+sights&uac=true&userItemsPerPage=48


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 10, 2016)

Funny you mention the Glenfield Mod 25. Was the very first firearm I ever bought, also back in mid 70's. Came with a small tube el-cheapo scope to boot. Was like $48 as I recall. Soon replaced the scope to a full size 1" tube, 4x scope. Tasco, also cheap, but much nicer. Still have them. One of the best shooting guns I have ever owned!!
It is still my close range varmint getter.
























Gregg,


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

OhioGregg said:


> Funny you mention the Glenfield Mod 25. Was the very first firearm I ever bought, also back in mid 70's. Came with a small tube el-cheapo scope to boot. Was like $48 as I recall. Soon replaced the scope to a full size 1" tube, 4x scope. Tasco, also cheap, but much nicer. Still have them. One of the best shooting guns I have ever owned!!
> It is still my close range varmint getter.
> 
> View attachment 312507
> ...


That's the exact same one. I never put a scope on it back then. I put a lot of rounds through it when I was young. Still got used every now & then for a stray varmint. My eyes aren't what they use to be anymore. Just not sure what to put on it.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

go with a 4x32 or a 3x9x32 (or 40)....good to go.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just about any 4x or smaller makes a good rig on a 22 for practical shooting. Unless specialty scope for 22rf I would stay away from varibles they can have parallax problems. Also there are a lot of low end Chinese scopes on the market that are complete junk and are no deal at any price. I put old Weaver Ks and Redfields on my 22s. All 1" tubes and 4x or less. If you go bigger power you will also run into parallax, unless it's a model with adjustable OL. I sight all my 22s at 40yds which I found is best for practical use of 22s most of which is squirrel hunting.


----------

